# problems with simultaneous output from hdmi and component outputs after upgrade



## jackief

Title says it all. I have the hdmi output going to my tv, and the mini breakout cables going to slingbox. All worked well until the recent software update. Now I am having problems with both outputs being active together. The tv works and the slingbox doesn't, if I reboot and unplug hdmi I get the slingbox video signal.

I have posted this in the upgrade release notes thread in the roamio forum but haven't heard of others having issues. Any reports of this working, or of problems appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj

I also posted in the other thread that I'm seeing same problem with my Mini with 20.4.1. I think there's 2 bugs here:
1. simultaneous output of HDMI + component doesn't work
2. Switching outputs even when only 1 is used at a time requires a reboot

I suspect since component requires additional breakout cables that it is seldom used by anyone and not heavily tested by TiVo.


----------



## jackief

thanks for the confirmation moyekj. Since TiVoMargaret is monitoring the other thread, I'll keep an eye out over there for further updates.


----------



## magnoman99

I'm having the exact same issue with component and HDMI.

I have an older Sony HDTV that was having HDMI issues with the Mini where the Mini would randomly reboot or the screen go dark so I started using component cables for video and feeding my Sony audio receiver with HDMI for the digital audio. This was working great.

This morning I could no longer play back any of my programs on my setup. Upon playing a program the TV screen would go black like there was no input on the component cables and the audio would continue in the background. If I unplugged the HDMI I could play back the video fine but of course there is no audio. If I plug the HDMI back into the Mini while the video is playing the video will freeze and/or become choppy and the audio never comes up.

I tried rebooting the Mini about 4 or 5 times and the behavior is reproducible.

Luckily I've gone back to using just HDMI instead and that has been working great so far.


----------



## mcabrew

Same thing here.
Two weeks with romeo plus and 3 minis. Lots of problems (different hangs on minis) so far. 
I have one mini set up with both HDMI and component, after update today or last night, component has not been working most of the time. One reboot it started working then dropped, next reboot nothing.


----------



## aaronwt

My mini that I have connected to a sling box is still working with component out and HDMI out after the update.


----------



## Pejota

aaronwt said:


> My mini that I have connected to a sling box is still working with component out and HDMI out after the update.


Same here.


----------



## Mgalin

ON my PRO, the update was making it act finicky with HDMI + Component. (With my Slingbox).. As long as the TV was powered up and rebooted Roamio, don't have the NOT SUPPORTED HDMI issues.. I think the Tivo code needs work... Think it's a not well tested implementation of HDCP..


----------



## Mgalin

ON my Roamio PRO, the update was making it act finicky with HDMI + Component. (With my Slingbox).. As long as the TV was powered up and rebooted Roamio, don't have the NOT SUPPORTED HDMI issues.. I think the Tivo code needs work... Think it's a not well tested implementation of HDCP..


----------



## jackief

Thanks for all the reports I'm glad it is working for some. I'm waiting to see if they push anything else out before trying some more


----------



## jaredmwright

Put me as another user with a Roamio Pro and Slingbox with audio only after the latest update. I get audio, but black screen for video. This works flawlessly with my Elite XL4 and Roamio up until this update. I verified by moving my Slingbox over to DirecTV and it works fine. Timing and issue is 100% related to the latest software update. 

If anyone has any work arounds, I would love to hear them to try out.

UPDATE: On a strange whim, I rebooted the Slingbox and I was able to get video over component to my Slingbox 350 while HDMI was connected to my receiver in use and while my receiver was on another input. Not sure if the Slingbox was in a bad state from a resolution that caused an issue, but it is working for now. Will update again with any changes.


----------



## jackief

interesting Jared. I have not tried rebooting the slingbox, I'll give that a try and report my outcome. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jackief

I think I am back in business!

A reboot of the slingbox didn't fix the problem, but after that I rebooted the mini. Watched the startup sequence on tv and browser via sling simultaneously, and has been working ever since. I want my kids who access the sling to try it before pronouncing it 100% resolved.


----------



## aaronwt

I ran into this issue this morning. It had been fine previously. but the only thing that changed was an update to the XBOne in that room. I output from my Mini, into a 1x2 HDMI splitter. One output goes to my XBOne and the other goes straight to my receiver. While the component outs go to the Slingbox 350. 

After my XBOne updated, my Slingbox video went out on my tablet. I have no idea why though. I rebooted the Mini and it came back. My Slingbox has been up for many months. if it's been rebooted recently it would have been from a software update. Otherwise it's always just sat there on. And always worked for me since I got the Singbox 350 at launch in 2012.


----------



## leiff

I've had to reboot my mini daily because of this black screen problem from component video out since update.


----------



## aaronwt

I have not run into the issue again. At least not yet. I've been checking the SLingbox remote viewing every day as well as viewing my Mini through an XBOne. Viewing from both outputs(HDMI and component) has been fine since I did that one reboot.


----------



## aaronwt

This just happened to me again today. i have no idea why it's been fine for several days and now there is an issue where it shows "Weak or no Video signal". I guess I'll trying removing the HDMI splitter I hhave installed. I guess that could somehow be affecting the Component output. No idea though. But the issue only arose after an XBOne update earlier this week. But come to think of it I had another update on the XBOne recently. So maybe that was some how the cause again.


----------



## leiff

sounds like your problem is different then mine? My problem arises when component out video only shows black screen while audio continues normally. Requires reboot to fix. Happens daily. Will tivo swap out my mini if i ask? seems strange update broke my mini but everyone else works fine. I have to say I love the included ability to use Comcast on demand simultaneously in multiple rooms since update and I no longer get error messages when using on demand ;prior to update on demand was frequently giving error messages.


----------



## aaronwt

leiff said:


> sounds like your problem is different then mine? My problem arises when component out video only shows black screen while audio continues normally. Requires reboot to fix. Happens daily. Will tivo swap out my mini if i ask? seems strange update broke my mini but everyone else works fine. I have to say I love the included ability to use Comcast on demand simultaneously in multiple rooms since update and I no longer get error messages when using on demand ;prior to update on demand was frequently giving error messages.


That is what happpens with mine. The component out video goes black while audio is fine. But so far, the two times it has happened, was after my XBOne updated.


----------



## markfheil

This is happening with my Mini as well (hooked up to a SlingBox with the Component cables). It looks like Tivo has been forced to implement this as a copy protection scheme. Ti only turns on when you watch a channel that has copy protection turned on (AMC for example, they are the same channels that don't let you copy shows onto your PC with Tivo Desktop). Unfortunately, once you tune into a channel that does that, it doesn't revert to normal for other channels and you have to reboot the Tivo.

I saw the same thing with a Comcast DVR, that was set to not allow any video signal through Composite/component when the HDMI was active.


----------



## aaronwt

markfheil said:


> This is happening with my Mini as well (hooked up to a SlingBox with the Component cables). It looks like Tivo has been forced to implement this as a copy protection scheme. Ti only turns on when you watch a channel that has copy protection turned on (AMC for example, they are the same channels that don't let you copy shows onto your PC with Tivo Desktop). Unfortunately, once you tune into a channel that does that, it doesn't revert to normal for other channels and you have to reboot the Tivo.
> 
> I saw the same thing with a Comcast DVR, that was set to not allow any video signal through Composite/component when the HDMI was active.


This is not the issue with mine. On FiOS, HBO and Cinemax are copy protected. But I can view the channels from the SLingbox without issue. So far for me, when I've lost video to my slingbox, it has been after my XBOne rebooted from a software update.
And the XBOne is getting it's Tv signal from my TiVo Mini.


----------



## leiff

I'm trying to determine a cause for the blank screen on component. To everyone else who is experiencing this- do you also have mini attached to a second TV via HDMI?


----------



## moyekj

leiff said:


> I'm trying to determine a cause for the blank screen on component. To everyone else who is experiencing this- do you also have mini attached to a second TV via HDMI?


Yes, one way to get it working for sure is disconnect HDMI connection and reboot the Mini. Following reboot you may be able to get both HDMI & component working simultaneously, but take 1 step at a time.


----------



## leiff

So far a reboot has worked to restore simultaneous connections for me every time. I havent tried unplugging hdmi yet.


----------



## jackief

Just wanted to post that I am still having problems and gave given up trying things until we hear more from TiVo.


----------



## bunjicat

I logged into my Slingbox for the first time since the update and had this problem. Slingbox would connect and say week signal or no signal. After reading this thread, I shut off the mini. disconnected the component cables from the mini (green and yellow plugs) restarted mini. Once mini was displayed on Tv (through hdmi) I plugged the tivo component cables back in and the video displayed on the Slingbox. I presume if the mini reboots I will have to go through the process again. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## bunjicat

Spoke to soon. Apparently it only fixes it for a short period. I can here audio but it says "No Video Signal". Bummer. Anyone?


----------



## moyekj

bunjicat said:


> Spoke to soon. Apparently it only fixes it for a short period. I can here audio but it says "No Video Signal". Bummer. Anyone?


 Since I disconnected HDMI output and just use component to Slingbox (and then pass through from there to TV) I've not had any problems. So it's HDMI related issue not surprisingly.


----------



## mcabrew

Two thing I noticed on my setup hopefully this helps others:

1) After reboot, both HDMI and Component work for Tivo menus, until I hit liveTV, then it drops component (both picture and sound). 
2) Reboot, watching liveTV on component, plug in HDMI, component drops.

FYI: My set is a TV setup using component (but now composite since TV is used for the sound.) The second is a computer monitor using HDMI to DVI dongle to the monitors DVI input. It may be some changes in the HDMI handshake that my old monitor/mini doesn't handle. It worked fine before the spring update. 

Is there a way to revert the update back to previous rev?


----------



## mcabrew

Follow up to my post, just thinking, it's my TV, not the Mini, that drops the audio when it doesn't have the matching component video. Audio works when I move it to composite and switch input.


----------



## bunjicat

Here's the bad news from tivo. Guess we are sunk.


Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with this. We don't recommend or support using two outputs at the same time, so it is surprising that worked up to this point. At this time we could not recommend any steps to get that working again. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause


----------



## aaronwt

bunjicat said:


> Here's the bad news from tivo. Guess we are sunk.
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with this. We don't recommend or support using two outputs at the same time, so it is surprising that worked up to this point. At this time we could not recommend any steps to get that working again. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause


Mine works fine. When I had the Hava HD connected I had the HDMI output, component out, and the composite output all working. The only thing I needed to do was to split the audio output so I could go to the Hava HD and the DVD burner at the same time for audio. All three connections would work. Although to avoid any HDMI connections not permitted issues an active HDMI splitter is recommended.


----------



## Time_Slip

bunjicat said:


> Here's the bad news from tivo. Guess we are sunk.
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with this. We don't recommend or support using two outputs at the same time, so it is surprising that worked up to this point. At this time we could not recommend any steps to get that working again. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause


Simultaneous output worked for me the last 6 months (slingbox via component and tv via hdmi) but not now. If it worked before the update it can work again. Tivo acts like a startup company, not the top dog in the dvr world. They have an excuse for everything.


----------



## jackief

Part of the reason I built out this section of our setup (new tv, mini, slingbox, and upcoming purchase of a connected device) was because I had confirmation from others that this setup would work. If TiVo is passing the buck and saying it was never supported, that give me a very disappointing view of them. 

Since I don't want to not use the HDMI connection to my TV, the best solution I can think of is to get an additional mini and use that exclusively with the slingbox.


----------



## moyekj

jackief said:


> Since I don't want to not use the HDMI connection to my TV, the best solution I can think of is to get an additional mini and use that exclusively with the slingbox.


 That's what I'm doing. My Mini was going unused for a long time, so bought a breakout cable and now use it exclusively to feed Slingbox, so it doesn't even connect to a TV anymore. It also means using Slingbox doesn't interfere with anyone else. Even now though, it doesn't get much use as I prefer to use TiVo Stream most of the time for OOH viewing, but it's good to have Slingbox as an option.


----------



## djk1940

bunjicat said:


> Here's the bad news from tivo. Guess we are sunk.
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with this. We don't recommend or support using two outputs at the same time, so it is surprising that worked up to this point. At this time we could not recommend any steps to get that working again. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause


I've been using all 3 outputs on my TiVos for years to different TVs. It worked fine until recently on the TiVo Mini; now at random times I lose the component TVs and have to reboot the Mini for it to start working again for a few days. If the Mini had a digital sound output, I'd switch to using only the component; this situation certainly isn't up to the TiVo standards that I had grown to enjoy. I think I have now waited long enough....it is going to be a Slingbox rather than a TiVo Sling since I'm also an Android fan.

TiVo: If HDMI and component now don't mix, then it should be easier for you to fix it, rather than retro-fit a digital sound output on the Mini!


----------



## SrLANGuy

I have my TiVo Mini connected to my TV using HDMI. I bought the A/V Breakout Cable Kit just so I could also connect the TiVo Mini to my Slingbox using the component connections. Everything was working great!

*Then, 20.4.1 got installed on my TiVo Mini.*

After a few days, the component video goes out and the only way to get it working again is to restart the TiVo Mini.

TiVo.......Please, please, please fix this!!!


----------



## eboydog

I better hang on because what I'm about to suggest might stir up a few people, would I be out of place to suggest that the latest change could be a result of marketing rather than technical reasons?

I made presented a similar argument to my cable company support people when in January they implemented copy restrictions of premium content which prevented the copying of recordings on the retail Tivo last January, all in the same month my cable company introduced their Tivo solution which of course doesn't allow Tivo to go capabilities and video importing. How easier to make their product more comparitive than to cripple the competitors despite it being based on the same companies product? Of course it was all legit under the guise of "copyright legality" but until my cable company presented their crippled Tivo solution, they didn't care what existing retail Tivo owners did.


If we are to believe Tivo, they are preparing to introduce Android streaming capabilities in a couple months, how better to promote such by hindering a third party product like Slingbox by basicly requiring a separate Tivo box to attach you Slingbox rather than allowing it to piggyback on existing boxes already attached to TV? The Tivo Stream doesn't require separate Tivo to function, killing dual output on Tivo boxes levels the playing field in their favor.

Seems that a lot of technical changes come about due to marketing reasons rather than technical enhancements. Mind you I have a Stream, I'm considering a slingbox if Tivo doesn't deliver a Android solution soon but such is complicated if dual AV outputs are disabled as until up to now they haven't been as I'm prepared at this time to buy an extra Mini just to supply a connection to a Slingbox.

Pure speculation on my part but if what is said is true, I would like to see a response from Tivo on why this change has occurred to prove me wrong. I eventually was contacted by a rep with my cable company who while they wouldn't come out verbally and deny my claim, they basically confirmed that what I stated was true due as their gained knowledge of how Tivo functions worked once they had their own.


----------



## aaronwt

But it doesn't hinder third party streaming. The only issues I had was when my Mini was also connected to my XBOne. And then it had issues after each XBOne software update. Otherwise the component output to the Slingbox 350 was ok.

Now I have a Mini dedicated to my Slingbox 350. WIth the XBOne not in the equation there are zero issues. Of course I also am not using the HDMI output or any displays with it either which also eliminate any potential HDCP issues.


----------



## djk1940

eboydog said:


> I better hang on because what I'm about to suggest might stir up a few people, would I be out of place to suggest that the latest change could be a result of marketing rather than technical reasons?


I think you are exactly right and marketing is influencing a lot of technical decisions. A solution to my recent problem of supporting two nearby TVs with the same Mini would be to purchase a 2nd TiVo Mini, although I only purchased my first Mini because others reported all outputs worked.

I recently gave in to the lack of component connections on new products like the Roku3 and replaced the perfectly good sound system where the Mini was connected with one that had HDMI inputs. However, on The TV where my TiVo Premiere is attached, I was able to purchase perhaps the last ViewHD available in the US that converts HDMI to Component and digital sound....I attached it to the Roku3 so I could use all component connections to that TV's and sound system. This ViewHD product is sold out of California and available to other countries, but now not allowed to be sold in the US. If I end up with a Slingbox instead of a TiVo Sling, it should work perfectly well with my all Component TV connections....that is until TiVo or some other product stops supporting component connections and I have to purchase another sound system.


----------



## bunjicat

Well They got me on that one. I just installed a new mini to my slingbox today. My existing slingbox was connected to my master bedroom tivo mini. Once the software update the slingbox no longer worked for video, just audio. 
Got called out of the country and needed the Slingbox. So i disconnected the hdmi from the mini rebooted and used the sling for 2 weeks. Of course the wife was pissed. Enter the dedicated mini for the slingbox. Had I been motivated I could have used the component in and out on the slingbox and got rid of hdmi all together. Having a dedicated mini for the slingbox allowed greater flexibility. 

Tivo stream is really a useless POS. I attempted to use it a few times remotely but the DRM made it impossible to stream anything I had recorded.
I dont have an ipad so until browser Tivo stream is implemented I am out.


----------



## djk1940

jackief said:


> Part of the reason I built out this section of our setup (new tv, mini, slingbox, and upcoming purchase of a connected device) was because I had confirmation from others that this setup would work. If TiVo is passing the buck and saying it was never supported, that give me a very disappointing view of them.
> 
> Since I don't want to not use the HDMI connection to my TV, the best solution I can think of is to get an additional mini and use that exclusively with the slingbox.


I got lucky and was able to solve the problem by finding another ViewHD Two Input HDMI to RGB Component Converter with a 5.1 digital output....this one used. Add that to a OREI HD-102 HDMI Splitter and as far as Tivo is concerned, I'm not using component outputs from the Mini. One HDMI output goes to the primary TV, the other to the converter then to component outputs that could go to a Slingbox, but in my case, a 2nd TV. Both the converter and splitter were purchased through Amazon for less than the price of a Tivo Mini.

The HDView converter has gotten good reviews, but is now not sold in the US, so I was lucky to find this used 2nd one. A converter that looks like and is described identically to the HDView is the HDfuryPro, but hasn't gotten as good reviews as the HDView; but the fury might be just as good if anyone else wants to try this approach....both my HDView models are now working perfectly for me. I also finally give up on the TiVo Sling and got a Slingbox that I'm also very happy with. If TiVo can't keep up, then it just doesn't seem wise to double one's investment in them.


----------



## jackief

Well I couldn't convince the spouse on additional mini purchase so I went for component cable and also needed right angle connectors. Will hook up tv to slingbox output and see how that goes. Disconnecting the hdmi and reporting the mini was too much of a pain long term


----------



## Alf Tanner

Mine works for outputting audio over RCA cables while the HDMI is connected to a TV using the AV cable from a creative zen vision M. The only difference is that you use red and yellow instead of red and white. The ouputs on the zen cable aren't exactly the same. It worked with video as well using the video output of the same cable.


----------



## SrLANGuy

Here's how I have my TiVo Mini connected:

TiVo Mini --> HDMI --> Sony LCD TV
TiVo Mini --> Component Video --> Slingbox 350​
*I finally discovered what causes the Component Video output on my TiVo Mini to die.*

If my TiVo Mini is outputting TV (Live or a Recorded Show) and I power on my TV, there is an HDMI handshake between the two and my Component Video output dies. The Component Video output stays this way until I restart my TiVo Mini.

But if my TiVo Mini is at any menu, like "TiVo Central" or "My Shows", powering on the TV does NOT cause the Component Video to die. I'm not sure why the HDMI handshake doesn't cause a problem under these circumstances, but at least I know when it will happen. So for now, I just make sure to hit the TiVo button on my remote prior to powering on my TV.

I really hope TiVo fixes this issue with a software update! (P-L-E-A-S-E)


----------



## moedaman

HDMI handshake issues are weird, complex and often are a result of how all of the pieces of equipment interact with each other. Here is an example that I had.

I had a Cisco HD STB from WOW connected to an older Olevia tv via HDMI and to a Series 2 via S-Video. No problems at all. I moved that set-up to a new Insignia set in my bedroom and had all kinds of HDMI problems. I switched to Comcast and replaced the Cisco box with a Motorola HD STB and I have had no problems at all. So which piece of equipment was the problem?


----------



## rorkin

For what it is worth, I solved a sling box issue with drm in directv by using a powered hdmi switch.. I do not use it as a switch but the point is that it keeps power to the hdmi cable when TV is off . Without it no video feed to sling box on premium channels even with composite input. If handshaking is the problem perhaps this will maintain a previously established handshake.


----------



## aaronwt

The HDMI splitters can do the same thing.


----------



## SrLANGuy

It appears that the Summer Update (20.4.2) fixes this issue!

       

With 20.4.1, if the TiVo was outputting Live TV when I powered on my Sony TV, the HDMI handshake would cause my component video to go out (which meant my Slingbox would lose video). To fix this, I would have to restart my TiVo Mini. But with 20.4.2, I cannot recreate the problem.

I'm a very happy TiVo customer today!


----------



## jackief

that's great news SrLANGuy. Another contributing factor is probably that I bought new component cables to eliminate the hdmi output from my mini. I decided not to do the priority update this time, but will have to see if I get the same results


----------



## Diana Collins

Second data point:

We are getting simultaneous HDMI and Component from a Mini with no issues on the Summer Update.

Looks like this is fixed.


----------



## tamnjudy

SrLANGuy said:


> It appears that the Summer Update (20.4.2) fixes this issue!
> 
> With 20.4.1, if the TiVo was outputting Live TV when I powered on my Sony TV, the HDMI handshake would cause my component video to go out (which meant my Slingbox would lose video). To fix this, I would have to restart my TiVo Mini. But with 20.4.2, I cannot recreate the problem.


Update not working for me. I have a Sling 350 attached to my mini via the component cables plus hdmi out (from the mini) to my monitor. Always get the no video error and pulling the hdmi is the only way to make it stop. I had hopes that the update made the correction but it did not. I've rebooted both machines and still no love.


----------



## JStew

bunjicat said:


> Well They got me on that one. I just installed a new mini to my slingbox today. My existing slingbox was connected to my master bedroom tivo mini. Once the software update the slingbox no longer worked for video, just audio.
> Got called out of the country and needed the Slingbox. So i disconnected the hdmi from the mini rebooted and used the sling for 2 weeks. Of course the wife was pissed. Enter the dedicated mini for the slingbox. Had I been motivated I could have used the component in and out on the slingbox and got rid of hdmi all together. Having a dedicated mini for the slingbox allowed greater flexibility.
> 
> Tivo stream is really a useless POS. I attempted to use it a few times remotely but the DRM made it impossible to stream anything I had recorded.
> I dont have an ipad so until browser Tivo stream is implemented I am out.


I'm doing the same thing. It really sucks that we have to purchase a mini and pay the additional monthly fees just because we use slingboxes. I'll pay it, but I sure won't like it.


----------



## aaronwt

JStew said:


> I'm doing the same thing. It really sucks that we have to purchase a mini and pay the additional monthly fees just because we use slingboxes. I'll pay it, but I sure won't like it.


That's what lifetime service is for. No additional monthly fees.


----------



## compuguy

SrLANGuy said:


> It appears that the Summer Update (20.4.2) fixes this issue!
> 
> 
> 
> With 20.4.1, if the TiVo was outputting Live TV when I powered on my Sony TV, the HDMI handshake would cause my component video to go out (which meant my Slingbox would lose video). To fix this, I would have to restart my TiVo Mini. But with 20.4.2, I cannot recreate the problem.
> 
> I'm a very happy TiVo customer today!


Still having this problem. Screen goes black on Singbox 350 when a tv show is started. Have to restart it nearly every time in order to get a picture.....

Edit: yes the tivo roamio has the summer update.


----------



## JPA2825

Looking at buying Slingbox 350 or 500. Does this problem (simultaneous output from HDMI and component) still exist?


----------



## hytekjosh

JPA2825 said:


> Looking at buying Slingbox 350 or 500. Does this problem (simultaneous output from HDMI and component) still exist?


Same question!!


----------



## HarperVision

JPA2825 said:


> Looking at buying Slingbox 350 or 500. Does this problem (simultaneous output from HDMI and component) still exist?





hytekjosh said:


> Same question!!


I have my 350 connected to a mini this way with no issues. I haven't tried it with my Roamio Plus but heard it works as well.


----------



## hytekjosh

HarperVision said:


> I have my 350 connected to a mini this way with no issues. I haven't tried it with my Roamio Plus but heard it works as well.


Tested, works no problem! Thank you


----------



## HarperVision

hytekjosh said:


> Tested, works no problem! Thank you


The mini, plus/pro or both?


----------



## hytekjosh

HarperVision said:


> The mini, plus/pro or both?


Mini


----------



## ace01

I had the same issue reported here with using HDMI and Component outs.

My setup (via HDMI) is Roamio Plus > Denon AVR > TV

Also (via Component) Roamio Plus > Slingbox 350

Originally I would get "Video Format Is Not Supported" when attempting to use my Slingbox.

I ended up going in the Tivo Settings > Video and check all the support video formats (480i, 480p, 720, etc) - whereas before only 1080p 60fps was selected.

After rebooting the Tivo, I'm getting playback through both HDMI and Component.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## HarperVision

ace01 said:


> I had the same issue reported here with using HDMI and Component outs. My setup (via HDMI) is Roamio Plus > Denon AVR > TV Also (via Component) Roamio Plus > Slingbox 350 Originally I would get "Video Format Is Not Supported" when attempting to use my Slingbox. I ended up going in the Tivo Settings > Video and check all the support video formats (480i, 480p, 720, etc) - whereas before only 1080p 60fps was selected. After rebooting the Tivo, I'm getting playback through both HDMI and Component. Hope this helps. Good luck.


I'm pretty sure it was only because the component video outputs don't support 1080p. If you changed to 1080i it would've worked too, but your solution seems to work also.


----------

